# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  ⚡ Miracle Thunder v2.96 | 90+ Models Added | (30th June 2019) ⚡

## mohamed73

Miracle Thunder_More then Millions Mobile Supported_ *Version 2.96 Released 30th June 2019* *Millions of Mobile Support ✔️ Connect Auto CPU   ✔️ Connect Model Wise ✔️ Last 8 Year Number 1 *                                  **   Miracle Thunder_More then Millions Mobile Supported_ *Version 2.96 Released 30th June 2019*  *Millions of Mobile Support ✔️ Connect Auto CPU   ✔️ Connect Model Wise* *✔️ Last 8 Year Number 1* **  **   *[X] Release Note MIRACLE Box & Miracle Thunder V2.96 1. Add Vivo X27/iQoo Factory Reset/Account Remove Support. 2. Add Vivo S1/U1 Factory Reset/Account Remove Support. 3. Improve Search Function. 4. Add QiKu 360 N7 Pro/360 N7 Lite/360 N7 Factory Reset. 5. MTK Add MT6779 Support. 6. Qualcomm Add Write Persist Support. 7. Fix Some Bugs. 8. Add MTK & Qualcomm Add News 90+ Models Support.*  *AMGOO AM520**Benzo Class S300 LTE**BLU R2 LTE**Blu studio J1**Boost POWER**Boost Pulse Sky**BQ-5044 Strike LTE**Bytwo N360**CLIKON CK-710 TAB**CoolPad Mega 5A**Digicel DL 501**DOOGEE-X70**ECHO HOLI**ECHO Look**Energizer S500**ERGO Aurum A502**Ergo B502 Basic (8.1.0)**FERO F55L**FERO Royale X2**Hafury Mix**Hafury Umax**Highscreen Fest XL**Hotwav Venus R8**Hurricane GIGA**Hyundai HT0704K08**IBRIT Z2Lite**iGET SMART G81H**IGO ultra 2**INFINIX-X555 (Zero 4)**Infocus IF9035**Irbis SP514**Irbis TZ55**IRIS IS2S**Iris Next G**Itel it1513**Itel P13 Plus**IVOOMI I2**LEAGOO P1**Maximus D7**Mediacom - SmartPad Mx 8**Meizu 8X**Mint Emerald M55CRD**Mobicel EGO 8.1**Mobiistar C1**Mobiistar E Selfie**Mobiistar E1 Selfie**Mobistel Cynus E7**Mobistel Cynus F7**MODECOM 8015 IPS X4 LTE**MyPhone Fun LTE**Nomi i5031**O+ Sonic**Odys Falcon 10 Plus 3G**Okapia Z4**Plum Optimax 7.0**Premio P420**Premio P520**PRESTIGIO PMT3131 3G**PRESTIGIO PMT3137**PRESTIGIO-PSP7570**Qlive N501**SANSUI Switch**SPORTS S6**Starlight UMI G**Switel eSmart M3**Tecno Camon CF8 Camon 11 pro**Tecno Camon I 2X ID5B**Tecno F4**Tecno LA7**Tecno Pop 1 Pro**Tecno Pop 2 Pro**Telenor Infinity K**Tesla L7.1**Tiaggo Power**TP-Link Neffos TP-703A/C5A**TP-Link Neffos TP-706A/C9A**Ulefone S1**UMAX VisionBook**Umi Rome X**VODAFONE VFD320**WALTON Primo GH5**We L9*   *Miracle Millions of Mobile FRP Solution  Br [SV] Miracle Team* #miraclebox #miraclethunder #miraclefrptool #miraclefrpdongle #miracleteam #mraclevivotool #miraclehuaweitool #miracleemmctool     **  **            * New User Download Full Setup* * Old User Can Download Only Update Setup.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## sameh20121

شكرااا جدااااااااااااااا

----------

